# attachment holder



## Brunhi

Am de tradus un extras de la registrul comerțului, și apare un lung tabel cu următoarele rubrici: *attachment no.*/date of creation/date of registration/amount insured/removed on/document description
majoritatea rubricilor sunt necompletate, dar la un moment dat am un text: First grade specific attachment of all company rights according to sales agreement X...
Special terms: Cannol be attached or transferred without agreement of the *attachment holder*
În dictionarul economic am găsit attachment=sechestru, dar attachment holder nu am găsit nicăieri. 
Dacă are cineva o sugestie pentru cei doi termeni (attachment și attachment holder) mi-ar fi de mare ajutor. 
Mulțumesc!


----------



## Reef Archer

Ha ha! Asta-i o alăturare tare amuzantă.
Dacă mergi pe varianta sechestrului, ia și _holder_-ul ca atare: termen de sine stătător - posesor, deținător, titular.

*Posesorul bunului sechestrat*, cum ar veni.
Cred...


----------



## farscape

Attachment -> sechestru/sechestrare
Attachment holder -> persoana fizică sau juridică in favoarea căreia s-a decis/dispus aplicarea sechestrului

Pentru edificare, am găsit acest exemplu aici:

"The Court had before it RSA 511:55, I relating to real estate attachments which provides that a real estate attachment expires six years from the time of rendering of judgment in the action in favor of the plaintiff on which he can take execution. The plaintiff attachment holder argued that the attachment period be extended because the plaintiff was unable, during a major portion of the six-year period, to execute his attachment because the defendant’s bankruptcy proceeding remained open."

Later,

.


----------



## Brunhi

Mulțumesc!


----------

